# دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمحطة طاقة شمسية Solar Power Plant Pre-feasibility Study



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمحطة طاقة شمسية
Solar Power Plant Pre-feasibility Study​ 

اعدت الدراسة شركة إستشارية معروفة هي PB (Parsons Brinckerhoff) ، 
فرع أستراليا وذلك للحكومة الأسترالية. وهي دراسة حديثة تم إعدادها في سبتمبر 2008 م . ​ 

شملت الدراسة العديد من المواضيع تتلخص في :

□ مقدمة عن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية
□ فرضيات النظام
□ تقنيات توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية
· نظام الفوتوفولطية
· النظام التقليدي وهو الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية​□ مصادر الطاقة الشمسية
□ محطة مدينة كانبيرا لتوليد الطاقة
□ توصيل المحطة بالشبكة العامة للكهرباء
□ الخدمات والبنية التحتية
□ البيئة والمحافظة عليها
□ بيع الكهرباء والدخل
□ تقييم المخاطر
□ تقييم المشروع
□ التوصيات والنتائج
​المرفق حقيقة شامل ومتعدد الجوانب

واعتقد انه سهل وميسر​ 
اترككم للمرفق​ 

والله الموفق.​ ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 يوليو 2009)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الحبيب
تقبل مرورى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك دكتور
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور.....بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د/ محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الحبيب
> تقبل مرورى


 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
وتقبل دعائك 
واثابك خيرا منها.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يوليو 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> شكرا لك دكتور
> وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


 
العفو مهندس حامد 
وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يوليو 2009)

جسر الأمل قال:


> مشكور.....بارك الله فيك


 
العفو ، وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يوليو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د/ محمد


 

بارك الله فيك م. أسامة القاسي ​


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (6 يوليو 2009)

نعم موضوع يستحق الإشارة موفق إن شاء الله..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يوليو 2009)

سيدي بلعباس قال:


> نعم موضوع يستحق الإشارة موفق إن شاء الله..


 

_وفقنا الله واياك مهندس سيدي بلعباس_
_شكري لتنويهك بالإستحقاق._​


----------



## kana (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

kana قال:


> بارك الله فيك يادكتور


 
جزاك الله خير مهندس kana .​


----------



## productique (30 يوليو 2009)

:77:
بارك الله فيك
من احسن المواضيع على الاطلاق
اتمنى التثبيت:75::75::75::75::75::20:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

productique قال:


> :77:
> بارك الله فيك
> من احسن المواضيع على الاطلاق
> اتمنى التثبيت:75::75::75::75::75::20:


 
جزاك الله خير 
مهندس productique​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على طلتك للموضوع الاكثر من رائع وجهودك النبيلة لتقديم كل مفيد وجديد .

عشت ودمت .

تقبل وافر التمنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على طلتك للموضوع الاكثر من رائع وجهودك النبيلة لتقديم كل مفيد وجديد .
> 
> عشت ودمت .
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك 

مهندس شكري

أسعدني مرورك 

لك مني جزيل التحيات وطيب الأمنيات .​


----------



## engr.amin (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمد...........ز


----------



## قحطان العراقي (9 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 أغسطس 2009)

قحطان العراقي قال:


> الف الف شكر ونتمنى منك المزيد


 
العفو مهندس قحطان العراقي
والله ييسر لنا ولك الخير
بإضافة المزيد.​


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم والشيق وان شاء الله المزيد


----------



## syrengineer (10 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع و مفيد جداً من الناحية العملية حيث انه تطبيق للمعلومات النظرية على أرض الواقع
شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اركان عبد الخالق قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم والشيق وان شاء الله المزيد


 

بارك الله فيك .. مهندس أركان عبدالخالق..​ 
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير. 

وكل عام وانت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

syrengineer قال:


> الموضوع أكثر من رائع و مفيد جداً من الناحية العملية حيث انه تطبيق للمعلومات النظرية على أرض الواقع
> شكرا


 
الأخ الكريم syrengineer

بارك الله فيك.. واتمنى ان تكون في تقدم في بحث الماجستير..

وفقك الله . وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## munif1976 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز علي هذه الدراسة القيمة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

munif1976 قال:


> الف شكر اخي العزيز علي هذه الدراسة القيمة


 
العـــــــــــــــــــ وكل عام وأنت بخير ـــــــــــــــــــفو​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمد...........


 
بارك الله فيك
ومشكور مرورك....​


----------



## العراق نيو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

العراق نيو قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


 

العفو مهندس العراق نيو...

مواضيعك مميزة .. ومشاركات ذات قيمة مضافة..

جهودك واضحة في القسم الميكانيكي ..

تقبل أطيب التحيات..
​


----------



## anany20032003 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووور اخي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

anany20032003 قال:


> مشكووووووور اخي


 

العفو مهندس anany20032003

تقبل أطيب التحيات..


----------



## بن عويشة (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر الدكتور على ماقدم لنا ونرجو من الله له التوفيق فى نقل علمه لمن اراد المعرفة ونختم بقول الشاعر( العلم يبنى بيوتا لاعماد لها * والجهل يهدم بيت العز والكرم ) ا بن عويشة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بن عويشة قال:


> نشكر الدكتور على ماقدم لنا ونرجو من الله له التوفيق فى نقل علمه لمن اراد المعرفة ونختم بقول الشاعر( العلم يبنى بيوتا لاعماد لها * والجهل يهدم بيت العز والكرم ) ا بن عويشة


 
العفو الأخ المهندس بن عويشة 

اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع ولك .. وصدق الشاعر بقوله..

بارك الله فيك ووفقك.​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك، وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## إبن جبير (19 يناير 2010)

د. محمد تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ولكني أقول ربنا يجعل كل ماتقدم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يناير 2010)

إبن جبير قال:


> د. محمد تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ولكني أقول ربنا يجعل كل ماتقدم في ميزان حسناتك


 
 الأخ المهندس إبن جبير 
أشكر لك رقيق الكلمات .. وخالص المشاعر.
وأثابك الله خيرا مما دعوت لنا ..
وجعل أعمالنا جميعا خالصة لوجه ..
وأدعوه جل في علاه ان لايضيع أعمالنا وأعمالكم 
ويثقل بها الموازين .. يوم الدين ..

وفقنا الله وإياك لرضاه .​


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (23 يونيو 2010)

هل هناك كتب باللغة العربية وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2010)

ابوتريكة الليبي قال:


> هل هناك كتب باللغة العربية وشكرا


 

الأخ أبو تريكة 
ليس لدي كتاب عن هذا الموضوع باللغة العربية 
ولم يسبق أن إطلعت على كتاب باللغة العربية 
متخصص في الطاقة الشمسية باللغة العربية 
ولكن هناك كتب عامة وشاملة عن الطاقة الشمسية .
قسم الطاقة المتجددة به مواضيع مثبتة عن الطاقة الشمسية . 










مثبــت: تســخين الميـاه بالطاقة الشــمســية ‏(



1 2 3 4) 






مثبــت: 24 كتاب قيم -للتحميل- في الطاقات المتجددة و الطاقة الشمسية على وجه الخصوص ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
قد تجد به ما يفيد في مشروعك .​


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً يا دكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2010)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك، وجزاك الله ألف خير


 

اللهم آمين ....
بارك الله فيكِ .. وجزاك كل خير.​


----------



## appess (19 يوليو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر و العرفان
موضوع مهم يغفل عنهه الكثيرون
دراسة الجدوى مجال يجب الاهتمام به أكثر


----------



## asdsalah (20 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks for this important Info


----------



## mofour (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الحبيب
تقبل مرورى


----------



## المصري 00 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الحبيب


----------



## علاء عرفه يوسف (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## abdelrhman86 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابوخاري (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي موضوع اريد المساعدة فيه وهو كيفية اعداد دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية طاقة الرياح او الشمسية بشكل مبسط بداية من الاساس واتمنى من سوالي هذا يلقى الاهتمام وله منى كامل الشكر والامتنان.


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (3 يناير 2012)

عافاك الله
وبارك الله فيك 
وقد سمعتا نداكا


----------



## handesea (30 يناير 2013)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الحبيب
, بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahemsaif (30 يناير 2013)

زاد الله من فضله وحفظ عليك نعمه ، هذا موضوع هام جدا


----------



## musab bokhary (16 مايو 2013)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الحبيب
تقبل مرورى​


----------



## ميدو2008 (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك


----------



## aiysh_99 (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## engshalan (15 مارس 2014)

موضوع رائع ،


----------



## blue rose (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassan elkholy (3 أكتوبر 2014)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمحطة طاقة شمسية
> Solar Power Plant Pre-feasibility Study​
> 
> اعدت الدراسة شركة إستشارية معروفة هي PB (Parsons Brinckerhoff) ،
> ...


*موضوع فعلا هااااام جدا ولك فعلا نظره مستقبليه يا دكتور جزاك الله خيرا ولك كل الاحترام*


----------



## غسان التكريتي (8 أكتوبر 2014)

تحياتي لكم و حفظكم الله دكتور محمد ولكن اذا تفضلتم ممكن ان اطلب من حضرتكم الكيفية التي تمكني من اعداد دراسة جدوى م
مع فائق شكري واعتزازي بكم


----------



## abdullah0000 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## shaimaa saeed (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... اللهم ارزقنا علما نافعا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## محمد19775 (5 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعاد امين (5 يناير 2016)

موضوع رائع ونال اعجابى 
جزاك الله خيراا علي نقلكم الطيب


----------

